# Hat Pattern -- anyone know where I can get it?



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

Saw this hat on Pintrest (ARGHHHH) and can't find it through an image search. Anyone?


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Looks like a crocheted beanie with a crocheted swirl added to the side. I've never seen that pattern.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## knitterxox (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry couture has similar patterns.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/strawberrycouture/items?ref=listing-shop2-all-items-count&section_id=21430630


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

creator https://www.facebook.com/laura.soria.54 She must have a full time staff to post that much stuff on facebook


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Well it's Julia Roberts wearing it so probably wasn't a pattern page to begin with.


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

Facebook and Pinterest do not lead me to the patterns -- just more Pinterest.....Thanks for the link and the name of the hat creator.


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

These are great --thank you so much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

rainie said:


> creator https://www.facebook.com/laura.soria.54 She must have a full time staff to post that much stuff on facebook


Maybe you could leave her a message thru facebook about the pattern.


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't use Facebook due to the amount of information they want and then collect on you once you start using it.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

To be honest, the more I looked and tried to do an image search, the more convinced I am that someone photo shopped the hat onto her.... (I merged the pictures in the center)

This one looks similar though...

https://www.etsy.com/listing/162586709/crochet-pattern-for-womens-hat-crochet


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Dragonfly, you have a good eye. Definitely shopped.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

Pinterest makes me nuts. I can spend hours trying to track down something and get distracted by 10 other interesting things!!! Hope you find the pattern -- it's an interesting hat


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

nonak said:


> Pinterest makes me nuts. I can spend hours trying to track down something and get distracted by 10 other interesting things!!! Hope you find the pattern -- it's an interesting hat


I like Pinterest when I'm in the mood for lollygagging, but when I'm not, I do a search specifically asking for *not *Pinterest returns! 
(Put -Pinterest at the end of your search terms.)


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

jvallas said:


> I like Pinterest when I'm in the mood for lollygagging, but when I'm not, I do a search specifically asking for *not *Pinterest returns!
> (Put -Pinterest at the end of your search terms.)


I do this too!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

TX TX I did not know how to do a negative search on google. I will use this every time from now on. Thank you again!!!


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks, Dragonfly. I found the designer of that series of hats. Capple -- italian. Website doesn't have a lot on it (capple.it_) The one you suggest does have many nice designs.

I appreciate your interest.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

@capplecrochet Hat featured in cover profile of Face book https://www.facebook.com/capplecrochet/


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

rainie said:


> creator https://www.facebook.com/laura.soria.54 She must have a full time staff to post that much stuff on facebook


And those fingerless elephant mitts are sooooo cute.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

I think dragonfly is correct also!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I wish I could see this purse pattern better. It is so cute!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214249041490101&set=a.1034907603085.2006806.1537300374&type=3&theater


rainie said:


> creator https://www.facebook.com/laura.soria.54 She must have a full time staff to post that much stuff on facebook


----------



## Gerrie Pennock (Jan 29, 2014)

Ladies it looks like two hat (one on top of the other) to me. We can do this


----------



## knitterxox (Mar 18, 2011)

Gerrie Pennock said:


> Ladies it looks like two hat (one on top of the other) to me. We can do this


To me, it looks like a beanie, with a long separate strip worked with 2 rows of double crochet, and then arranged in a spiral on the beanie, and attached, with a yarn needle and the same yarn. It could be worked directly onto the hat, but would probably be finicky.


----------



## Gerrie Pennock (Jan 29, 2014)

Ladies it looks like two hat (one on top of the other) to me. We can do this. I love it!!!!!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

no pattern - made to order:
https://www.capple.it/

similar:


----------

